# Bianca feet on a MaraX?



## AlanSky

So, like a few others I have noticed that the weld on the drip tray of my MaraX is leaking a little. Aside from sealing it, which I have done, I have decided I want to raise the unit up a little so that if it does leak again it is easier to get under it and mop it up with a cloth (wooden work top and all that). So I've found a place where I can buy the Bianca feet, therein lies the problem. The Mara thread for the feet is an M5, the Bianca is an M8. Does anyone know where and if I can source a shortish thread converter that will allow me to fit the converter to an internal M5 and increase to an internal M8? Low profile as much as possible?

Any advice considered though I don't want to tap the hole out and would prefer to keep the original fittings intact.

her is the link for the Bianca feet:

https://www.barista.gr/en/WALNUT-WD-FOOT-M8-19501


----------



## Waitforme

Just took the foot off of my Bianca to have a look, I'd be tempted to remove the M8 bolt that is probably glued into the foot and glue/ epoxy in an M5 bolt.

I think a thread conversion if there is such a thing may be ungainly and will add height 🤔









Edited to add, just had a thought and removed the foot and the M8 bolt is a through bolt with rubber foot as per pic below ...


----------



## AlanSky

Waitforme said:


> Just took the foot off of my Bianca to have a look, I'd be tempted to remove the M8 bolt that is probably glued into the foot and glue/ epoxy in an M5 bolt.
> 
> I think a thread conversion if there is such a thing may be ungainly and will add height 🤔
> 
> View attachment 55954
> 
> 
> Edited to add, just had a thought and removed the foot and the M8 bolt is a through bolt with rubber foot as per pic below ...
> 
> View attachment 55955


 interesting, so I would need to ensure I had the rubber feet with the M8 insert as well as the walnut foot and bolt, plus I would likely have to enlarge the hole on the MaraX. I am not at home for a few months so have time to consider that going forward. Thanks for the feedback @Waitforme, much appreciated mate


----------

